# Florida Mother Gives Birth To Two Sets Of Twins In One Year



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jan 7, 2020)

WEST PALM BEACH, Fla. (WPTV/CNN) - Doctors say a Florida mother who gave birth to two sets of twins in 2019 had better chances of hitting the lottery. She now says her babies are her jackpot.

Alexzandria Wolliston says she didn’t even know twins ran in her family when she gave birth to Mark and Malakhi in March. Then, in May, with no plans for more, she learned a second set of twins was coming.






Mother Alexzandria Wolliston says she didn’t even know twins ran in her family when she gave birth to first Mark and Malakhi then Kaylen and Kaleb. (Source: Family photos/WPTV/CNN)
On Dec. 27, Kaylen and Kaleb were added to the family.

“Oh, yes, I feel like I hit the twin lottery,” Wolliston said.


Wolliston recently learned both of her grandmothers lost twin boys at birth, and she feels her babies are a blessing from above.

“I always say that I feel like my grandmothers gave me their kids because two sets of twins and their twins passed away? I feel like they just sent them down for me,” she said.

The mother is happily accepting the challenge of raising all four boys. She says her now 3-year-old daughter prepared her.


“She was actually worse than them, so she was like two babies in one,” Wolliston said.


Wolliston welcomed home Kaleb from the NICU on Monday, and she’s hoping to bring his twin brother home soon.

For now, she plans to keep her kid count to a party of five.

_Copyright 2020 WPTV, Family photos via CNN. All rights reserved._


----------



## Theresamonet (Jan 7, 2020)

This is good?

Reads like a horror story to me.


----------



## intellectualuva (Jan 7, 2020)

Yeah. I'd be terrified. Lol. 5 babies?? 4 infants. 4 terrible twos. 

No thanks. I'd be tying my tubes. Lol.


----------



## Foxglove (Jan 7, 2020)

4 under 2 good luck to her


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jan 7, 2020)

Foxglove said:


> 4 under 2 good luck to her


And a 3 year old! And 3 year olds are the worst.


----------



## Kalia1 (Jan 7, 2020)

She's gonna need the patience of  Job to handle her situation


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Jan 7, 2020)

Where da daddy?


----------



## brg240 (Jan 7, 2020)

Aww they're adorable 

I hope she has a ton of support

Also 4 under a year old.


----------



## sheanu (Jan 7, 2020)

“Oh, yes, I feel like I need to hit the lottery,” Wolliston said.

Fixed that for her...


----------



## bellatiamarie (Jan 8, 2020)

Bless her heart


----------



## IslandMummy (Jan 8, 2020)

No


----------



## BrickbyBrick (Jan 8, 2020)

Dying @ the consistency of these comments


----------



## LiftedUp (Jan 8, 2020)

Carrying twins twice in 1 year 

Better her than me


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Jan 8, 2020)

They are dragging her the comments on Facebook because the article makes no mention of the father.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jan 8, 2020)

Better her than me. Just thinking of having 5 under 4 years old is giving me a headache.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 8, 2020)

Twins run on both sides of our family.  Im so happy we didn't get twins.

My little one turns 4 in less than two weeks and I pray everyday because this boy is a handful.  I'm just now sleeping more than 4 hours.

God bless her.


----------



## Miss_Luna (Jan 8, 2020)

Gave birth in March and pregnant again by May...:-/ no breaks lol

Five kids under 5 just sounds loud, and four boys! I hope she has a full-time partner and a good job/career.


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti (Jan 8, 2020)

Twins run on my fathers side of my family. My grand aunt was a twin, my parents had twins and a cousin had twins (these were all girls!). My mother didn't even know that she was going to have twins until later on in her pregnancy. Luckily these were her last children so she could rely on my older brother and sister as well as various family members to step in and help.

Ms. Wolliston doesn't make mention of a husband but the articles make sure to mention that these babies were conceived  without invitro fertilization. The twins have their own Instagram page. She has set up a go Fund Me page since 'so many people are asking about donating to these babies'.


----------



## Farida (Jan 8, 2020)

If I were she I would cry...glad she is happy.


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Jan 8, 2020)

sheanu said:


> “Oh, yes, I feel like I need to hit the lottery,” Wolliston said.
> 
> Fixed that for her...


Because pampers


----------



## Zuleika (Jan 8, 2020)

1. The baby daddy has ELEVEN children in total.







2. She's only 25!



 This is his post from Facebook: (can't link post because profanity)


"_How about that for ah #TwinningTuesday my young men went viral but not to forget Alexzandria Wolliston Definitely strong woman physically and mentally  forget all the nasty comments and  they saying You the MVP some them can’t have babies so they mad and you have some lost babies and feel you blesssd I’m blessed “11” strong and IDGA what nobody have to say because ion ask nobody for NOTHING not even to watxh my kids 5mins because I GOTTEM_"



Funny how he says he doesn't ask anyone for anything yet the mother of his twins just set up a gofundme.


I also saw this comment on one of her posts and I.just...

"But Octo Mom or whatever her name was got help from all over without negative comments. Y'all haters must be Trump supporters drop dead with him"


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jan 8, 2020)

Zuleika said:


> 1. The baby daddy has ELEVEN children in total.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Jan 8, 2020)

She looks so young!


----------



## Miss_Luna (Jan 8, 2020)

WTF! So he has 6 kids outside of the five with her?!?! She knew what she was getting herself into. 
You gotta stay away from the uber-fertile ones :-/#noblanks

I just hope she has a place to take care of all of them and start investing early for their education.


----------



## intellectualuva (Jan 8, 2020)

Zuleika said:


> I also saw this comment on one of her posts and I.just...
> 
> "But Octo Mom or whatever her name was got help from all over without negative comments. Y'all haters must be Trump supporters *drop dead with him*"



Ummm....is this the kind of comment that can get those Feds knocking on your door or is this vague enough to be a non-issue. 

She got a whole lot of tough talk for someone who will most definitely need taxpayer dollars for assistance at some point. Sheesh. Good look to her and him with his starting lineup plus team manager.


----------



## intellectualuva (Jan 8, 2020)

Between her and the woman who claimed to have 11 kids, but really had 2 and the other 9 belonged to her baby daddy....I'm bout done with alladis today. smh.


----------



## Zuleika (Jan 8, 2020)

This one?

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Mid-South mother of 11 cannot find work, close to eviction*







*MEMPHIS, Tenn. — *"If I had family to go to like immediate family, I’d go and ask them, but I don’t have any immediate family,” said Jessica Sumlin. “It’s just me and my kids."

That Mid-South mother said she is about to be evicted because she can’t find work.

It's a harsh reality many people in our area experience as several companies have announced layoffs in recent months that carry into this new year.

Sumlin’s was just laid off days before Christmas and her story is similar to hundreds of families across the Mid-South.

She’s a single mother applying for jobs while the bills pile up and available jobs fill up.

“I’ve been filling out job applications, going places and everything is just piling up,” she said.

Making ends meet for Sumlin and her 11 children is nearly impossible right now.

The Whitehaven mother left her job after 12 years at Taco Bell because she had a high-risk pregnancy.

She found a temporary job in November, but she was laid off five days before Christmas.

“I went to work that day and I didn’t know I was let go,” Sumlin said. “When I had got to the gate, my badge didn’t work, and I was wondering why my badge didn’t work.”

That’s when she learned her seasonal job was cut short.

Sumlin said she thinks she was let go because she didn’t have transportation, which made it tough to get to work.

She spent about $20 a day for Uber.

“I’m just doing what I can for me and my kids, but right now my bills have overwhelmed me,” she said.

Earlier this month, we reviewed closure notices reported to the state and we found out there were 1,680 layoffs in Shelby County.

We asked if this was the first time she’s been unemployed.

“Right now, I’m in a bad situation because my lights,” she said. “I wouldn’t be surprised if they go off now, because my light bill is due today the cut off notice due today. My rent man constantly calling and texting me saying that I’m past due I rent.”

Sumlin applied at several companies like Technicolor and even reapplied to Taco Bell.

“I want to continue putting in applications,” Sumlin said. “Continue interviews. Hopefully lord’s will I find a job real soon and keep trying to do for my kids.

So, who do you call and where do you turn when you lose a job?


----------



## janaq2003 (Jan 8, 2020)

Zuleika said:


> This one?
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> ...



This chick just made up she has 11 kids???


----------



## janaq2003 (Jan 8, 2020)

Miss_Luna said:


> Gave birth in March and pregnant again by May...:-/ no breaks lol
> 
> Five kids under 5 just sounds loud, and four boys! I hope she has a full-time partner and a good job/career.



She was "busy" before she even started to heal. How did she find the time with a toddler and newborn twins to even think about sex???


----------



## Zuleika (Jan 8, 2020)

I hope this is not true!


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jan 8, 2020)

janaq2003 said:


> This chick just made up she has 11 kids???


She was tryna get a G0fundme come up.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 8, 2020)

Zuleika said:


> 1. The baby daddy has ELEVEN children in total.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do y’all find this stuff lolllolll


----------



## Laela (Jan 8, 2020)

I hope so too.. curious as to where da Daddy at?




brg240 said:


> Aww they're adorable
> 
> *I hope she has a ton of support*
> 
> Also 4 under a year old.


----------



## Zuleika (Jan 8, 2020)

Crackers Phinn said:


> She was tryna get a G0fundme come up.


Her gofundme is hilarious to me. I chuckled at this: 

“*look deep down in those pockets and help my babies*” 

She’s like y’all gon help me with these babies today!


----------



## LJBFly (Jan 8, 2020)

Zuleika said:


> This one?
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> ...


Her GoFundMe has over $10,000!!!


----------



## intellectualuva (Jan 8, 2020)

LJBFly said:


> Her GoFundMe has over $10,000!!!



When I looked earlier today it was like 8500 so I am not surprised. 

I heard a BW offered her a job, but is the baby daddy working? Where is his job???

You know what, I need to stop. I said I was done with the innanets today. smh. Good luck to them


----------



## sheanu (Jan 9, 2020)

Zuleika said:


> 1. The baby daddy has ELEVEN children in total.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The bolded is just a really foul thing to say. 

I had a baby last March, A SINGULAR BABY, have help, and have been struggling to find any kind of balance since (I've been told it doesn't exist lol). We recently started budgeting for a 529 and they're suggesting $500/mo for my child's age group. 

How much do people think A GoFundMe can actually provide? Especially for chirren they didn't lay down to create? Plus y'all just insulted Trump supporters and women with fertility issues and who've miscarried. Nothing about this story indicates these two employ critical thinking skills but they're gonna need too much help to talk that talk.


----------



## IslandMummy (Jan 9, 2020)

sheanu said:


> The bolded is just a really foul thing to say.
> 
> I had a baby last March, A SINGULAR BABY, have help, *and have been struggling to find any kind of balance sinc*e (I've been told it doesn't exist lol). We recently started budgeting for a 529 and they're suggesting $500/mo for my child's age group.
> 
> How much do people think A GoFundMe can actually provide? Especially for chirren they didn't lay down to create? Plus y'all just insulted Trump supporters and women with fertility issues and who've miscarried. Nothing about this story indicates these two employ critical thinking skills but they're gonna need too much help to talk that talk.


It does not


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jan 9, 2020)

Farida said:


> If I were she I would cry...glad she is happy.




she's probably is crying behind closed doors


----------



## sheanu (Jan 9, 2020)

IslandMummy said:


> It does not


 

Not even a little bit? The ghetto...


----------



## IslandMummy (Jan 9, 2020)

sheanu said:


> View attachment 454625
> 
> Not even a little bit? The ghetto...


Not unless you have full time live in help, otherwise ghetTOE


----------



## Ganjababy (Jan 23, 2020)

At a loss for words. So many contraceptive options.


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Jan 23, 2020)

My grandma had two sets of twins & a set of triplets. The first set of twins died, only one of the triplets survived, which is my mom. My grandma gave birth to 18 kids total, 13 survived. But this was a different time period, the 40s-60s. She told me when she was having babies, if you were a black woman your only options were to either get rid of it yourself or have it. She said only white women could get birth control or abortions. 

Now there are too many options available not to get pregnant. Aren’t you most fertile after giving birth? I would have been extra careful.


----------

